# Taking A Break



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This was just a "fun" digital drawing I did on my Samsung tablet. The purpose wasn't to draw a "pretty picture". In fact, the real "picture" is the pencil, paper, eraser, and tape. Remember.. this wasn't done on a piece of paper taped down.. that's all drawn in.. including the tape.










D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

How fun!!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Reminding that it is a digital does make the tape and paper and pencil so much important to the picture...as you say...that is the picture not what's on the paper.

Way Cool!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is so cool. Love how you have executed it all.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you all

Blessings

D


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow you did a nice job on this.


----------

